# Guide Section



## FallenHero (Dec 10, 2006)

i know we have a DIY section, i think we need a different section or to just merge them into all guides... guides are hard to search for and if they are stickied it's like people look right thro them and ask how to grow. maybe if there was a specific section, near the top, as to be seen easily by these uninformeds. included with guides peo9ple have posted here and there, like widows, and the one posted by vote 2 legalize.


----------



## OmegaVermelho (Dec 13, 2006)

russ0r said:


> i know we have a DIY section, i think we need a different section or to just merge them into all guides... guides are hard to search for and if they are stickied it's like people look right thro them and ask how to grow. maybe if there was a specific section, near the top, as to be seen easily by these uninformeds. included with guides peo9ple have posted here and there, like widows, and the one posted by vote 2 legalize.



Agreed the prob is that most ppl are "Blind" and dont see the stickys


----------



## conawaaay (Nov 10, 2009)

dude my palms are sticky, will this affect the growth of my plant? or can i just keep jacking off in my grow room....NYUCK NYUCK


----------

